# Lagunamar Questions



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 3, 2018)

The other thread is sooooooo long, and I have read something like 12 or 13 pages and decided to just post my questions outside the mega thread. I hope someone will respond. 

What's your best recommendation for floor or side of the resort for a nice view? We are in a One Bedroom combo with a Studio. I know that all basically have some view, but we don't care if we are close to the main lobby or close to the BBQ area or whatever... we do like a nice deck to have an end of the night place to relax and enjoy the view.

For those who have gone to Xel-Ha, is it cheaper to book online from home or wait and go through the hotel concierge or make arrangements from Mexico?

Are the Lagunamar's theme nights nice? Would you recommend them?

How are the restaurants across the street? Any favourites? Seems like there is only Tacos & Tequilla, Hooters and a pizza place.    The website says there are 60+ shops at the La Ilsa Mall, but there are only 6 listed in the Directory... and only those three restaurants listed... so I'm not even sure what's there or if there are more.

Are the kids club activities suitable for a 12 year old or are them more for younger kids?

Your answers will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## eagle29 (Jan 3, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> The other thread is sooooooo long, and I have read something like 12 or 13 pages and decided to just post my questions outside the mega thread. I hope someone will respond.
> 
> What's your best recommendation for floor or side of the resort for a nice view? We are in a One Bedroom combo with a Studio. I know that all basically have some view, but we don't care if we are close to the main lobby or close to the BBQ area or whatever... we do like a nice deck to have an end of the night place to relax and enjoy the view.
> 
> ...




Anywhere on 3rd floor or higher should give you a great view (over the palm trees).  I have stayed in Building 900 on 1st floor twice (end unit - amazing) and had an incredible view both times.  Last trip was building 300 on 4th floor with great view as well.

Xel-Ha was an awesome day.  I booked private transportation and tickets thru USA Transfers including a couple of hours at Tulum then the day at Xel-Ha.  I believe it was around $150 US (per person for 4 of us).  Was SO worth it!

Have never done theme nights.

Restaurants at La Isla Mall are average but served our purposes.  There is a Starbucks, McDonalds, and ice cream parlor too.  Italianni's was pretty good and the taco places are fine as well.  There is also a place called La Madonna at the mall.  There are lots of other restaurant options within walking distance that are more upscale than what the mall has to offer in the Hotel Zone as well as the option of taking the bus.


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 3, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> The other thread is sooooooo long, and I have read something like 12 or 13 pages and decided to just post my questions outside the mega thread. I hope someone will respond.
> 
> What's your best recommendation for floor or side of the resort for a nice view? We are in a One Bedroom combo with a Studio. I know that all basically have some view, but we don't care if we are close to the main lobby or close to the BBQ area or whatever... we do like a nice deck to have an end of the night place to relax and enjoy the view.
> 
> ...



We've stayed in building 5 and 7 all on floors 5 and above. Prefer building 7 which is angled and has a better view of the ocean. nice thing about building 5 is it is near the elevators of the main building and don't have to walk the long hallways. We have 10 and 7 year olds. The only time we put them in the kids center is when they do the parent's night out once a week (I think Tuesdays). I think our 10 year old was bored. Too many good restaurants around to eat at theme night. We would much rather eat at Duna (the sports bar on site) which is good if you want something quick and casual rather than the overpriced onsite restaurant.  Highly recommend one of my all-time favorite restaurants anywhere:  Puerto Madero.  You get 10% off for showing your Westin room card.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 3, 2018)

We like Jugo de Lemon for reasonably priced breakfasts. Sit above the dolphin pools and watch the dolphins play.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2018)

At most resorts with an ocean view, I think it's better to request a high floor, than to request a specific building.

FYI: A 1 bdm. with a studio is called a "2 bedroom lock-off" in timeshare lingo.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 3, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> Highly recommend one of my all-time favorite restaurants anywhere:  Puerto Madero.  You get 10% off for showing your Westin room card.



+1; we ate there twice last trip (last month).


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Great intel. Thanks! Keep it coming!


----------



## canesfan (Jan 3, 2018)

There is Thai Lounge right below Jugo de Limon and also a Sushi place that is more high end. The Thai place has great ambience. 
We really like Puerto Madero too, as well as Harry’s. 
The first year we did a theme night. It was just ok. There’s much better dining nearby. As someone else posted if you just want a relaxing meal after a long day, Duna’s fits the bill. 
There’s tons of shops over at the ranging high end to cheap tourist gifts. 
There are lots of activities for the kids to do poolside. I wouldn’t bother with kids club. Most restaurants are family friendly too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byeloe (Jan 3, 2018)

Cambalache is in la Isla also, Argentinian Steakhouse by the same people as Puerto madero


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 3, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Great intel. Thanks! Keep it coming!



El Fish fritanga is a good somewhat casual restaurant to the left of La Isla. It was featured in one of Guy Fieri’s shows on food network. Also recommend a day trip to Isla mujeres and renting a golf cart to drive around the island and spending some time at Playa Norte which has some very calm and clear waters


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 3, 2018)

eagle29 said:


> Xel-Ha was an awesome day.  I booked private transportation and tickets thru USA Transfers including a couple of hours at Tulum then the day at Xel-Ha.  I believe it was around $150 US (per person for 4 of us).  Was SO worth it!



Family had a blast at Xel Ha and definitely worth the drive and cost of entrance. Everything is pretty much included in the price and the buffet style food was actually decent. We booked directly on there website which gives a decent discount the further out you book. We had a rental car so we drove down there instead of being tied to a tour bus schedule.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 3, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> Family had a blast at Xel Ha and definitely worth the drive and cost of entrance. Everything is pretty much included in the price and the buffet style food was actually decent. We booked directly on there website which gives a decent discount the further out you book. We had a rental car so we drove down there instead of being tied to a tour bus schedule.



Yes, the 7:00am departure time is a bit early and definitely discourages participation from my crowd!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2018)

You could also consider taking the ADO Bus to Xel-Ha. Take the regular bus to the ADO station down town. The cost of tickets round trip would be about $15. The ADO Bus is way nicer than any Grayhound bus.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 4, 2018)

What I love about Lagunamar is every room is a room with a view.  Go for a higher floor so you don't have trees in your view.  All the balconies are the same size; not particularly large, but they'll do.

For best pricing for tours, book ahead of time.  
http://en.xcaretexperiencias.com/?l...8.2138812207.1515052126-1234224734.1515052126

Within walking distance of Lagunamar, we enjoyed eating at La Madonna at La Isla (date night) and Fish Fritanga just further afield.  We also loved shopping at La Europea, a wine store/deli in the same building as some consular offices.  It gave us the perfect food for sunset nibbles on the balcony.  

Since you have a 12 year old, I would recommend a dinner/evening at Parque de las Palapas in Centro (downtown Cancun) to see how locals spend their family time.  Great restaurants nearby if you want it (La Habichuela) and terrific street food all around for dessert or just trying everything that looks good in sight.  A very enjoyable evening for all.  Super easy to get to via the buses just outside Lagunamar.  They'll take you everywhere you want to go.


----------



## Shirtman (Jan 8, 2018)

Does Lagunamar have daily maid service?


----------



## blondietink (Jan 8, 2018)

If you booked through the Starwood hotel site then yes. If you booked using your Vistana options, then no.  You would get a mid week tidy up then a full cleaning at the end of the week.  We stayed on an Explorer package once and they came every day to clean, which kind of surprised me.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 8, 2018)

Regarding location, it depends on how much walking you want to do.  We prefer buildings 6 and 7 because they are close to the lobby, the restaurant, and the exit to the mall etc, even though it's farther from the pool and beach they still offer a beautiful panoramic view.   If you take building 1, you will be close to the beach, but far from the lobby area.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm hearing that the best thing is to ask for a high floor, as opposed to a specific building. 

Do they allow early check-in?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 8, 2018)

Now that they have an elite check-in desk, if you are elite you may get in early if a room is ready.  If you are not elite you will most likely join the crowd in the lobby.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 10, 2018)

Heading there for the first time Sunday.  How are the Studios stocked for laundry soap?  Saw a photo that showed a good sized bottle the appeared to be supplied.  How about beach umbrellas?  How do you get one and cost?  

Thanks


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 10, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Now that they have an elite check-in desk, if you are elite you may get in early if a room is ready.  If you are not elite you will most likely join the crowd in the lobby.



I stayed in Dec 16.  I was able to get my unit at 10 am, we had a ridiculously early flight in.  I had mentioned on my check in form that I would be arriving that early.  I am not elite.  Maybe just got lucky.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 10, 2018)

I have spring break booked and as I stated in another thread getting push back about taking my grandchildren there due to safety
Assuming all those who were there recently had no issues with this?


----------



## canesfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Now that they have an elite check-in desk, if you are elite you may get in early if a room is ready.  If you are not elite you will most likely join the crowd in the lobby.



Our room has never been ready until almost check in time. Elite desk didn’t help that situation this last trip. They held our bags & we headed to the bar/restaurant, then to the grocery store.  The desk is good about calling when the room is ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> Heading there for the first time Sunday.  How are the Studios stocked for laundry soap?  Saw a photo that showed a good sized bottle the appeared to be supplied.  How about beach umbrellas?  How do you get one and cost?
> 
> Thanks



Yes there is laundry soap in the studios. Dish soap and dishwasher packets too. I always travel with a few tide pods, dryer sheets and dishwasher tabs just to have a few extras.  Bring coffee filters if you drink coffee in your room instead of buying a whole box. 

We are usually at the pool so I’m not sure about umbrellas on the beach. At the pool it’s first come first serve. There are pool concierges that will help set you up with a spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2018)

The palapas on the beach are free and easier to get than the umbrellas by the pool in our experience.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 10, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Our room has never been ready until almost check in time. Elite desk didn’t help that situation this last trip. They held our bags & we headed to the bar/restaurant, then to the grocery store.  The desk is good about calling when the room is ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you elite? You didn't say.  What I said is you MAY get in early if you are elite.  Last time we checked in our room at around 1:30 PM.  Very early.  They were quite proud of themselves!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 10, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> I stayed in Dec 16.  I was able to get my unit at 10 am, we had a ridiculously early flight in.  I had mentioned on my check in form that I would be arriving that early.  I am not elite.  Maybe just got lucky.




Excellent!  We weren't' that early, but the elite check-in DOES pull some weight when they can.   Like I said before, there might not be rooms available when you want them, but if you are elite and a room is ready - you will get it - as you just said.  That has been our luck as well.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 10, 2018)

PS - let me say that the room they have ready may not be what you want.  Feel free to turn it down and request an alternative if you can wait it out.


----------



## richontug (Jan 10, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> The palapas on the beach are free and easier to get than the umbrellas by the pool in our experience.



Do you have to be at the beach by a certain time to get a good palapa? 
Our first visit in a month!


----------



## Bierhund (Jan 10, 2018)

A few years ago, when Lagunamar replaced the umbrellas at the pools, they moved the old ones down to the beach.  In the picture below, the palapas are on the far right, the umbrellas are in the center.  There are only eight palapas in each phase, but there are plenty of umbrellas.  There is no charge for the umbrellas or palapas, but first come, first served.  Most people spend their time at the pool, not on the beach, so it's not too difficult to get a good spot.


----------



## canesfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Are you elite? You didn't say.  What I said is you MAY get in early if you are elite.  Last time we checked in our room at around 1:30 PM.  Very early.  They were quite proud of themselves!



Yes, 4*. But our room is never ready before 3pm at best. We own Oceanside though, maybe that plays into it. Elite desk didn’t have a line and checkin was quick. They told us our room numbers, just wasn’t available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bierhund said:


> A few years ago, when Lagunamar replaced the umbrellas at the pools, they moved the old ones down to the beach.  In the picture below, the palapas are on the far right, the umbrellas are in the center.  There are only eight palapas in each phase, but there are plenty of umbrellas.  There is no charge for the umbrellas or palapas, but first come, first served.  Most people spend their time at the pool, not on the beach, so it's not too difficult to get a good spot.



Thanks for the info.  We have a travel beach umbrella that we usually bring to any beach locations.  We are wondering if leaving the umbrella up while going swimming will be safe.


----------



## canesfan (Jan 11, 2018)

Definitely.  But the waves there can be quite rough.  Depending on what it's like at your visit, you may be able to get out at the break to a calmer part but don't expect to be swimming out there much.  The water is beautiful and clear, the sand is gorgeous.  The waves are just rough, usually red or yellow flags in front of the resort.  I've been there in February and November.  I'm not sure what January is like.  But from what I've read /heard, it appears to be like that most of the time.


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 11, 2018)

We were just there the last week of December and it was yellow and red flagged.  Waves were about 7-8 feet and it was rough.  The lifeguards were off their chairs watching people and whistling.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 11, 2018)

We have been April/May and also in September/October.  Calmer for the most part in the April/May months but still swim-able in September/October.  Only been a few days on our multiple visits when we have seen it red flagged.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 11, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> Thanks for the info.  We have a travel beach umbrella that we usually bring to any beach locations.  We are wondering if leaving the umbrella up while going swimming will be safe.



Where did you find such an umbrella?  I have been looking for something like this for a long time.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 12, 2018)

It's called a TelaBrella.  We have used it several times and love it.  Very sturdy.  I believe it weighs around 6 lbs and fits in 1/4 of a standard check in bag. 

We are wondering if leaving it up while we go in the water will be OK.  I have never had anyone take anything yet here in the US but I'm not sure how secure the beach here is.  We usually bring the umbrella, phone, bluetooth speaker, cooler etc.


----------



## Shirtman (Jan 12, 2018)

Umbrella looks neat. http://www.shadeusa.com/telebrella_portable_beach_umbrella.htm

If you are Platinum do you get Continental breakfast for free?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 12, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> It's called a TelaBrella.  We have used it several times and love it.  Very sturdy.  I believe it weighs around 6 lbs and fits in 1/4 of a standard check in bag.
> 
> We are wondering if leaving it up while we go in the water will be OK.  I have never had anyone take anything yet here in the US but I'm not sure how secure the beach here is.  We usually bring the umbrella, phone, bluetooth speaker, cooler etc.


I would treat it same as in the US. We felt very safe on the beach there but used the same precautions as in the US. My husband had his wallet stolen on a Hawaii trip, in our younger days even though he buried it under his beach stuff in Maui when we went to take a swim.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 12, 2018)

We just spent a week here for the first time, leaving tonight, and really enjoyed it. The resort is beautiful and the weather was very good this week. 

We ate dinner at Duna twice and enjoyed the whole grain vegetarian pizza. Today we ate lunch at Viento, which is an outdoor venue by the pool. Both of us had hamburgers and steak fries and they were good as well.

We participated in a tour of Coba, Talum and Xel-Ha. Left at 7:20am and got back to the resort just before 8pm. We got the tour through our concierge and received a 45% discount plus 6,500 SPG points for going through an owners update (sales presentation.) The tour was outstanding and we highly recommend it.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all and thanks for the various answers and intel above!!

If you are just looking for some grocery basics, is Soriana OK or should we go down to Selecto?  We'd be looking for pastires, fruit, eggs, bread, sandwich meats, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Hi all and thanks for the various answers and intel above!!
> 
> If you are just looking for some grocery basics, is Soriana OK or should we go down to Selecto?  We'd be looking for pastires, fruit, eggs, bread, sandwich meats, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Soriana is fine. They will also deliver for a small fee, which we found to be very handy.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 12, 2018)

We have used Soriana with no problems.  We go to Selecto sometimes also, but 2 visits have used only Soriana.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 12, 2018)

Are the loungers on the beach also padded?


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Jan 20, 2018)

Do I understand correctly from posts about the Lagunamar, does the concierge contact guests in advance asking if there are any preferences they can prepare for or reservations they'd like made?

Also, should I be brushing up on my basic Spanish, or is English widely spoken on the resort and main shopping areas?


----------



## blondietink (Jan 20, 2018)

The concierge services at Lagunamar are the BEST!  They usually send a email a couple of weeks prior to your arrival so you would know which person to contact.  English is spoken throughout the resort and in the main shopping areas so you should have no problem.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Do I understand correctly from posts about the Lagunamar, does the concierge contact guests in advance asking if there are any preferences they can prepare for or reservations they'd like made?
> 
> Also, should I be brushing up on my basic Spanish, or is English widely spoken on the resort and main shopping areas?


They don't necessarily ask you about your preferences. Though you can tell them. They are more interested in selling you excursions and airport transportation.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 21, 2018)

We just returned from Cancun, and although the weather was less than great, we had a wonderful time. 

We were in a studio unit 184, so building 1 (View was great from our room).  We had significant issues with the hot water supply.  We had lots of trouble getting hot water.  Morning one the water in the shower was so hot we could barely take a shower and it was difficult to hold a usable temp.  The next four mornings and a couple evenings we couldn't get warm water for anything or it would take 5 minutes of running the hot water and then it would get hot.  We even called building services.  Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 22, 2018)

Concierge services at Lagunamar are the best we have encountered anywhere, and we have stayed at many resorts and hotels. Emma, our personal Lagunamar concierge for the last 5 years or so, told us to be sure to let her know if we had any requests, particularly with regard to unit location. And yes, they do contact you...about 2 weeks or so before you arrive. While they are (I think) part of the sales staff (not resort staff), we have never encountered any kind of slates push from the concierge folks. They do have coupons/vouchers for restaurant discounts, etc., so be sure to ask.


----------



## dokken88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> We just returned from Cancun, and although the weather was less than great, we had a wonderful time.
> 
> We were in a studio unit 184, so building 1 (View was great from our room).  We had significant issues with the hot water supply.  We had lots of trouble getting hot water.  Morning one the water in the shower was so hot we could barely take a shower and it was difficult to hold a usable temp.  The next four mornings and a couple evenings we couldn't get warm water for anything or it would take 5 minutes of running the hot water and then it would get hot.  We even called building services.  Anyone else have these issues?


Just got back Saturday. Building 500. Water would go scalding to freezing. Was in the shower dancing back and forth. A couple of days it was ok. I second the crappy weather. A ugly day on vacay is better than sunny day at work.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> We just returned from Cancun, and although the weather was less than great, we had a wonderful time.





dokken88 said:


> Just got back Saturday.



We are going in June to Lagunamar. I would really appreciate any recommendations and tips from your trips. 

I am looking for things like transfers, excursions, dining, groceries, or whatever you thought was good. Things to avoid is also appreciated.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 23, 2018)

tomandrobin said:


> We are going in June to Lagunamar. I would really appreciate any recommendations and tips from your trips.
> 
> I am looking for things like transfers, excursions, dining, groceries, or whatever you thought was good. Things to avoid is also appreciated.




USA Transfers from the airport to Lagunamar; arrange it in advance.  The airport is crazy.

Soriana's for groceries; a ten minute walk from the resort.  Bring shopping bags or a backpack.  Tip the baggers.

Puerto Madero -- a Argentine steak house -- is excellent and inexpensive by our frame of reference.

Chicen Itza should not be missed.  Go very early in the day to avoid crowds and heat.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 23, 2018)

I took a rolling cooler as my carry-on and used that when we walked to the grocery store.  Worked great except for a couple spots where there wasn't a ramp on the sidewalk, then it was a little more work.  Also worked great for strapping a case of water onto the top to lug back to the resort.  

Coleman makes a rolling cooler that fits in carry-on specs.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> I took a rolling cooler as my carry-on and used that when we walked to the grocery store.  Worked great except for a couple spots where there wasn't a ramp on the sidewalk, then it was a little more work.  Also worked great for strapping a case of water onto the top to lug back to the resort.
> 
> Coleman makes a rolling cooler that fits in carry-on specs.



We been packing roller coolers on trips since our first trip to Harboside Resort and St John.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> USA Transfers from the airport to Lagunamar; arrange it in advance.  The airport is crazy.
> 
> Soriana's for groceries; a ten minute walk from the resort.  Bring shopping bags or a backpack.  Tip the baggers.
> 
> ...



The last times we went to Cancun, we went to Coba and thought it was fantastic. 

I saw some reviews recommending snorkeling in the cenotes/caves.....anyone do that?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 23, 2018)

tomandrobin said:


> The last times we went to Cancun, we went to Coba and thought it was fantastic.
> 
> I saw some reviews recommending snorkeling in the cenotes/caves.....anyone do that?


 
I've scuba'd a cenote.  FYI water is *very cold at the surface*!! I took my 5mm wetsuit and was comfy. It's fresh water at the top of the cenote so you would see fresh water fish.  We saw a few.  Water is actually warmer once you descend through the halocline, but you wouldn't be doing that snorkeling.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2018)

Anyone try the jetski?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 23, 2018)

For what Soriano’s charges to deliver, it ain’t worth dragging your stuff down the sidewalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> For what Soriano’s charges to deliver, it ain’t worth dragging your stuff down the sidewalk


I agree. We used the delivery service, though you also have to consider the tip to the delivery driver.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 24, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> USA Transfers from the airport to Lagunamar; arrange it in advance.  The airport is crazy.
> 
> Soriana's for groceries; a ten minute walk from the resort.  Bring shopping bags or a backpack.  Tip the baggers.
> 
> ...



I second USA Transfers.  We added the $30 one hour grocery store stop as well and everything was great.  Arrange in advance.  When you leave customs and go out the door, keep walking until you see their uniforms.  Very easy and they give very thorough instructions to you as well.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 24, 2018)

if you plan to grill then I suggest the $30 side trip to costco, where the cuts of meat are superior.  Can use USA transfers or Canada transfers both excellent.  Canada transfers can have beverages ready for you upon arrival


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 24, 2018)

byeloe said:


> if you plan to grill then I suggest the $30 side trip to costco, where the cuts of meat are superior.  Can use USA transfers or Canada transfers both excellent.  Canada transfers can have beverages ready for you upon arrival



The USA drivers have coolers in the vehicle as well.  $2.50 per beer.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 24, 2018)

didn't know that.  Do you preorder online also?


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 24, 2018)

byeloe said:


> didn't know that.  Do you preorder online also?



We didn't.  When you get to the shuttle area, there are some stands selling stuff including beer.  Our driver said he had some and just had a cooler in the front seat.  It was there on the return trip as well.

Word of caution; the good value on food ends at the airport.  We wanted something simple and saw Bubba Gump Shrimp and thought it would fit the bill.  I just looked at the charge on my AmX and 1 fish and chips, 1 chicken fingers and fries, 1 beer and 1 Sprite with tip came to $66 USD.  Wow!!


----------



## byeloe (Jan 24, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> We didn't.  When you get to the shuttle area, there are some stands selling stuff including beer.  Our driver said he had some and just had a cooler in the front seat.  It was there on the return trip as well.
> 
> Word of caution; the good value on food ends at the airport.  We wanted something simple and saw Bubba Gump Shrimp and thought it would fit the bill.  I just looked at the charge on my AmX and 1 fish and chips, 1 chicken fingers and fries, 1 beer and 1 Sprite with tip came to $66 USD.  Wow!!


yes I had a $27 combo at Johnny rockets


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 25, 2018)

We were there last November. Building 4, and had hot water issues as well. It was difficult to get a consistent temperature.

We received a call a few weeks before we were to arrive by a concierge wanting to make sure we had everything ready for our visit. 

I let her know we would be arriving mid morning and if she could get us checked in early.  Also requested an upper level unit.

She didn't make any promises but did say she would try.

We arrived prior to 11 and was in our room shortly after 1. 4th floor, not great but not terrible either.  Not sure if she actually did anything for us as no one contacted us for the entire 2 weeks. Not a single phone call. We went to the concierge desk part way through the 2nd week to ask a question and when I couldn't tell them who our concierge was, they looked it up and said they didn't have anyone assigned to us, which caught them off guard.  

We never got the email prior to arrival either, but I didn't know we would. We did however get one while we were there for the 2 week of our stay. Somehow we fell through the cracks, which was perfectly fine with us.

Going back again this fall.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Password is taco (Jan 26, 2018)

This thread has been helpful.  My wife and I are going in April for four nights, our first time to Cancun.

Question regarding Puerto Madero, google maps says its about a 25 minute walk.  Is that true?  If so, is it safe to walk?  Not sure we'd feel comfortable taking the bus or a taxi.

Also, other than Taco & Tequila at the mall across the street, what are some good restaurants within walking distance that have good authentic Mexican food?


----------



## canesfan (Jan 26, 2018)

I’d take the bus to Puerto Madero. It’s a quick & easy bus ride.  El Fish fritango and La Distilleria are within walking distance. There are many restaurants nearby but the bus is very easy & safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 26, 2018)

Password is taco said:


> This thread has been helpful.  My wife and I are going in April for four nights, our first time to Cancun.
> 
> Question regarding Puerto Madero, google maps says its about a 25 minute walk.  Is that true?  If so, is it safe to walk?  Not sure we'd feel comfortable taking the bus or a taxi.
> 
> Also, other than Taco & Tequila at the mall across the street, what are some good restaurants within walking distance that have good authentic Mexican food?


Cancun is the very first place we haven't rented a car. My wife researched the bus system to death before our first trip and convinced me it would meet our needs. 


I have zero issues or concerns with the bus system in Cancun. 

Everyone's comfort level is different, and my wife needed to convince herself it was ok before trying to convince me we didn't need a car.

It is very cheap, and no more than a couple minutes to wait for it. 

We figured out the numbering system so it was easy to get to the malls of America, etc without changing over.



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Password is taco said:


> This thread has been helpful.  My wife and I are going in April for four nights, our first time to Cancun.
> 
> Question regarding Puerto Madero, google maps says its about a 25 minute walk.  Is that true?  If so, is it safe to walk?  Not sure we'd feel comfortable taking the bus or a taxi.
> 
> Also, other than Taco & Tequila at the mall across the street, what are some good restaurants within walking distance that have good authentic Mexican food?



A taxi from Lagunamar to Puerto Madero costs about $7 - $8; we had no qualms about taking a taxi.  The 25 minute walking estimate sounds about right, but I would never do that walk.  It would be along the main road at night.  Neither scenic nor pleasant.  If I were paranoid about the "dangers" of Mexico, walking would be my last choice.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 26, 2018)

Password is taco said:


> This thread has been helpful.  My wife and I are going in April for four nights, our first time to Cancun.
> 
> Question regarding Puerto Madero, google maps says its about a 25 minute walk.  Is that true?  If so, is it safe to walk?  Not sure we'd feel comfortable taking the bus or a taxi.
> 
> Also, other than Taco & Tequila at the mall across the street, what are some good restaurants within walking distance that have good authentic Mexican food?



We took the bus everywhere.  Very easy to figure out and cheap, just 12 pesos.  Get pesos.  The resort will exchange $200 USD per day per person at the front desk at the current exchange rate with no fees.  I confirmed it.  

Just be aware that the buses compete with each other unlike every city in the US where they are all on the same team so to speak.  That means they drive fairly aggressively and they will take off as soon as you pay them to get their next fare.  I was launched to the back a few times until I figured out the system.  To get off, just stand up near your stop and they will stop.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 27, 2018)

maddog497 said:


> We figured out the numbering system so it was easy to get to the malls of America, etc without changing over.


can you share that info on the numbering system.  I am assuing that you are referring to going downtown


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 27, 2018)

byeloe said:


> can you share that info on the numbering system.  I am assuing that you are referring to going downtown



http://cancun.rutadirecta.com

If you click on the actual route number under "Listado de Rutas", it then displays the actual route on the map to the left.  You can scroll in and out on the map to get a greater level of details.  An example is, R-27 takes you right past the Plaza Las America's.

I also found this as well.

*CANCUN BUS ROUTES*

The two major routes in Cancun proper are R1 and R2. Both will take you where you want to go.  R1 is the route to go downtown or to the bus station.  The only real thing here to make sure of is that you grab the bus on the right side of the street to take you where you want to go.  The buses on the ocean side of the street will go toward downtown, and the lagoon side buses will go toward the airport.

*Major Routes*

*R1 - *Take this route to go downtown, or to Puerto Juarez, Wal-Mart, Plaza 2000, Mercado 23 and the Cancun bus station.

*R2* - Goes to Wal-Mart & Mercado 28.

*Minor Routes*

*R15* - Goes to Wal-Mart & Mercado 28.

*R27* - Goes along Tulum Ave to Plaza Las Americas where you catch the collectivo to Playa del Carmen and Tulum.

There is also Bus One, a white bus that runs in the Cancun Hotel Zone, which is the only bus with air conditioning.


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 28, 2018)

maddog497 said:


> http://cancun.rutadirecta.com
> 
> If you click on the actual route number under "Listado de Rutas", it then displays the actual route on the map to the left.  You can scroll in and out on the map to get a greater level of details.  An example is, R-27 takes you right past the Plaza Las America's.
> 
> ...


wait, i'm confused you have both R1 and R2 going to walmart.  which is it.  i am going to make this work.  too bad uber isn't a good choice


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 28, 2018)

lorenmd said:


> wait, i'm confused you have both R1 and R2 going to walmart.  which is it.  i am going to make this work.  too bad uber isn't a good choice



Sorry, I never noticed that it stated both R1 and R2 go to Walmart.  R1 will get you within 3-4 blocks but R2 will take you right past it.  However, you can not easily see Walmart when getting off as the street splits and there are tall buildings between the bus route and Walmart.  When you get back on, the bus stop is right outside of Walmart though.  If you tell the driver when you get on you are going to Walmart they will announce it for you so worries there.

The first time we went to Walmart we didn't see it so we stayed on.  We figured we had missed but thought it would bring us back around. Nope, the driver pulled off on a side street where there were 3 or 4 other buses and I guess it was break time.  We sat there for a minute until the driver told us we needed to get off.  We waited 5 minutes and then was advised to get back on a different bus as it was going back past Walmart.  We paid an additional fare and continued on.  Hind sight maybe not the best decision but it all worked out.  After that I started using my maps on my phone to keep track of we where were while on the buses.

I understand everyone's comfort level is different and you can not forget you are in another country, but using common sense and not putting yourself in needless harms way goes along way to keeping your vacation, a vacation and not an incident.


----------



## HeidingOut (Jan 29, 2018)

Just to contribute my two cents. The bus system is great. We used it the entire time we were in Cancun which was for two weeks last June. We did have a shuttle driver pick us up to go to the Ceynotes and some of the ruins. But, the rest of the time, we used the bus and had zero issues. As far as the groceries go, Soriana does deliver, but they stop after 4 PM (if memory serves me right). I also found the selection very limiting or a small amount of choices. It was ok to pick up on restock items. But, we cook a good deal and are "foodies". 

I found the best grocery was the one 5-6 bus stops down from the resort in the curve (I just can't remember the name). We packed a large suitcase on the way and took a taxi back (it was cheap maybe $6.00). Ask about the taxi fare in advance. This was a large supermarket with much more of the kind of selections we are used to. It's multi-floored. Like I said, I'm a foodie and we had other family there so we grilled/cooked a good deal compared to most people's vacation experiences. We also liked the Costco for meat and a large birthday cake. That was a long bus ride into downtown and then walking several blocks (we had small kids in tow and never had an issue). 
On Soriano. you have to go into a mall to find it. It's on the same side of the street as the resort. I couldn't find it at first and had to ask locals where to find it (they didn't speak English and my Spanish is no muy bueno. So, make sure you look up directions to get there as we did walk around a bit trying to locate the market. The liquor store is close by across the street too. So, it definitely helped to go and restock a few items and replenish our liquor supply.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 29, 2018)

I believe the grocery store on the curve you referring to is called Selecto.  Looked huge from the outside but we never went in.  I would shop there next time.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Jan 30, 2018)

We checked into Lagunamar on Sunday. They have put a hold on our credit card and I don't remember that happening in the past. Has anyone else experienced this? It was suggested that we have a hold of $800 but we would only agree to $200.


----------



## Saaz124 (Jan 30, 2018)

They put a $200/day authorization through when we checked in for $1200 total.  We have had this happen anywhere we have stayed.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 30, 2018)

I never checked the CC while we were there and do not remember being asked about a hold.


----------



## HeidingOut (Jan 31, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> I believe the grocery store on the curve you referring to is called Selecto.  Looked huge from the outside but we never went in.  I would shop there next time.



Yes I believe Selecto is correct!


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if there are specific buildings at the Lagunamar that have the 2 bdr lock-offs or if they are in every building?


----------



## Bierhund (Feb 2, 2018)

Lagunamar was purpose-built as a timeshare.  All rooms in all buildings (including ocean front) are two bedroom lock-offs.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 2, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> I believe the grocery store on the curve you referring to is called Selecto.  Looked huge from the outside but we never went in.  I would shop there next time.



This store is called Chedraui Selecto.  It's almost like a cross between a Target and a Whole Foods.  The store is multi-levels and one floor is consumer goods.  You can buy clothing, souvenirs, beach accessories, electronics.  Then there is the grocery and liquor floor.  Excellent selection of every kind of food item you can imagine.  Then there's my favoruite part, the food court.  Very good food to eat in or take out.  Coffee bar and beer and wine on tap.  The best part, a beautiful outdoor seating area with a view for the food court.  The prices are very good.  It's a very different experience from the downtown Chedraui Tulum, where the experience is much more "authentic".



 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/chedraui-selecto-cancún-2

There is also a gourmet deli next to Fish Fritanga called Torre La Europea which has a good selection of imported foods, especially cheeses and wines.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is my first time at Lagunamar.  Can someone let me know how the studio is stocked in order for me to minimize packing?  Are the following included: Laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, plates, silverware, glasses, paper towels, facial tissues, shampoo bottles, soaps?    I am excited to go soon.  Thank you for your help with this information.


----------



## Shirtman (Feb 4, 2018)

All of those are in the studio. Not a full size refrigerator but has an ice maker. Smaller dishwasher with what looked like dishes for 4. 2 comfortable chairs and small table on the patio. Toaster and blender were also in the unit.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 4, 2018)

travelplanner70 said:


> This is my first time at Lagunamar.  Can someone let me know how the studio is stocked in order for me to minimize packing?  Are the following included: Laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, plates, silverware, glasses, paper towels, facial tissues, shampoo bottles, soaps?    I am excited to go soon.  Thank you for your help with this information.



The one bedroom units have all of the above.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 5, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> The one bedroom units have all of the above.


studios have all of these as well.


----------



## Mulege (Feb 5, 2018)

Just got back 2/3.  

Weather first 2 weeks were cool for Cancun, low 70s, but still shorts. Last week was nice with a few showers.

Bus was 12 pesos.  Exchange rate was 18.5 pesos per $.

Used Canun taxi for RT, $50 total for private shuttle for 2-3 persons. Taxi from to airport was 350 pesos.  You have to wait awhile sometimes at the airport

Buildings 1-5 get a lot of sun.  6-7 not much. 9 sun until about 3.

Sarianos is okay but not as good as Selecto IMO.  Sorianos delivers for 30 pesos and tip the delivery person.  Note the delivery person will not deliver to your room, rather he meets you at the elevator PB level in the main lobby building. 

Costco has Choice and Prime beef.  Costco has great frozen salmon filets, Costco can tuna.  Like home. SAMs is poorly stocked and selection is limited IMO.

Natura great for breakfast and lunch.  Large vegetarian menu and great fresh fruit juice menu, like 20 different ones. oatmeal and muesli great.

Fish Fritanga good choice.  Ask for coupon at concierge desk.

Bovino's across from Costco is a Brazilian steakhouse. Go hungry.  

Marbella is one of best fresh seafood places.  Out of the way.  Google it.  Same for Va Q Va.  A local place and don't be afraid of the neighborhood.  We take the R2 to Walmart and then a taxi.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 6, 2018)

Does the resort supply tennis racquets and balls?


----------



## Mulege (Feb 6, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Does the resort supply tennis racquets and balls?




Owners are supplied balls and racquets Free. Renters pay a fee. No charge for the great miniature golf course.  Not sure how good the  tennis supplies are. Two courts if my memory is good and lighted I think.

I contacted the concierge desk for this information.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Feb 6, 2018)

travelplanner70 said:


> This is my first time at Lagunamar.  Can someone let me know how the studio is stocked in order for me to minimize packing?  Are the following included: Laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, plates, silverware, glasses, paper towels, facial tissues, shampoo bottles, soaps?    I am excited to go soon.  Thank you for your help with this information.



I forgot to ask if there is a microwave and/or stove top so that I can make breakfast in the studio unit.  Thank you.


----------



## Shirtman (Feb 6, 2018)

2 burner stove top and microwave are in the studio. no oven


----------



## r1lee (Feb 6, 2018)

Since it’s windy, very difficult to play tennis.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2018)

Shirtman said:


> 2 burner stove top and microwave are in the studio. no oven


No oven in the master either.


----------



## maddog497 (Feb 6, 2018)

The microwave is also a convection oven.

Sent from my M6 Note using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for all the updates and tips. 

I may have to check out that mini golf when I am there. 

I think we are planning on going to Selecto. I am not sure if we are going to bother with costco. Are the grills busy at night?


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 7, 2018)

Selecto is quite a bit larger than Soriano's, but it is a bit more of a hassle to get to and back due to its location between the divided highway.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Selecto is quite a bit larger than Soriano's, but it is a bit more of a hassle to get to and back due to its location between the divided highway.
> 
> View attachment 5654



Thanks for the visual! 

We will have the driver take us there, before we check-in. We have a 3 or 3:30 arrival time at the Cancun airport. It will make it easy to swing by prior to checking in at the resort.


----------



## Shirtman (Feb 7, 2018)

We arrived January 27 for a week at Lagunamar. When we got off the plane(Terminal 3) and went into the arrival customs room it was almost empty. What a shock as we normally arrive about the same time on Saturday's and we have been greeted with a 45 - 1 hour wait for the customs check in. They had some(maybe 20) new Kiosk plus some of the normal lines. Hopefully this is the new norm as we were out in less than 10 minutes. What a nice start for the week. Anybody have a similar experience?


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 7, 2018)

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for the visual!
> 
> We will have the driver take us there, before we check-in. We have a 3 or 3:30 arrival time at the Cancun airport. It will make it easy to swing by prior to checking in at the resort.



It's easy to get to by bus, but it's best to take a cab back.  If you planned on the bus back you would have a hard time finding out where to go because the drop-off and the return are in two entirely different places because this place is in the middle of a divided highway.
.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 7, 2018)

All things considered, this place RULES!


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 8, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> The other thread is sooooooo long, and I have read something like 12 or 13 pages and decided to just post my questions outside the mega thread. I hope someone will respond.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 8, 2018)

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for the visual!
> 
> We will have the driver take us there, before we check-in. We have a 3 or 3:30 arrival time at the Cancun airport. It will make it easy to swing by prior to checking in at the resort.


We took the bus to Selecto supermarket ($.50cents) no more than 10 minutes ride. They have anything you want and /or Need.


----------



## maddog497 (Feb 8, 2018)

We take the bus and get off at the Hard Rock Cafe, sit on the beach patio, order dessert, enjoy the scenery and the music. Then we walk over to Selecto Chedraui for some groceries and then catch the bus back.


Although, the last time we liked Chili's dessert even more, or at least my wife did as she is a chocolate connoisseur, lol.

We also go to Soriana for things as well.


Sent from my M6 Note using Tapatalk


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 13, 2018)

We haven't been to Lagunamar since 2010 before the new section was done. But have been a couple times since then at other II exchanges  So we are Anxious to head back this June.   
We have always used either USA transfers or Cancun Transfers.  Both have always been extremely easy to work with  
Not planning on doing much of anything and certainly wont be cooking too much this year.  (Last years vacation consisted of a destination wedding and then vacation with brother and family and I cooked every day)  So Ill probably use the delivery service for groceries. lol  
Lots of drinks by the pool is what I'm planning.  


Lee


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there a service you can use to just order groceries for delivery at the Lagunamar?


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 13, 2018)

hefleycatz said:


> We haven't been to Lagunamar since 2010 before the new section was done. But have been a couple times since then at other II exchanges  So we are Anxious to head back this June.
> We have always used either USA transfers or Cancun Transfers.  Both have always been extremely easy to work with
> Not planning on doing much of anything and certainly wont be cooking too much this year.  (Last years vacation consisted of a destination wedding and then vacation with brother and family and I cooked every day)  So Ill probably use the delivery service for groceries. lol
> Lots of drinks by the pool is what I'm planning.
> ...


Canada Transfers is also very good, at least comparable with USA Transfers.


----------



## Mulege (Feb 17, 2018)

Happy hour everyday. 3-4pm at pool bars and beach chairs and 5-6 at Sports Bar.


----------



## blondietink (Feb 17, 2018)

Bobw said:


> Happy hour everyday. 3-4pm at pool bars and beach chairs and 5-6 at Sports Bar.



Is the happy hour 2 for 1 or just a reduced price?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 17, 2018)

blondietink said:


> Is the happy hour 2 for 1 or just a reduced price?


I do know that it is a limited menu.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 17, 2018)

Can't speak for this one (going in December) but I've never seen a Mexican happy hour which is not 2 for 1, we've been down here for four weeks now and sampled lots of happy hours.

Ian


----------



## Saaz124 (Feb 17, 2018)

PassionForTravel said:


> Can't speak for this one (going in December) but I've never seen a Mexican happy hour which is not 2 for 1, we've been down here for four weeks now and sampled lots of happy hours.
> 
> Ian


The happy hour I remember last month was reduced prices.  My wife to a break so I was the only one drinking and I got reduced prices, not 2 for 1.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> The happy hour I remember last month was reduced prices.  My wife to a break so I was the only one drinking and I got reduced prices, not 2 for 1.


I think it was half price drinks. Thus, almost the same as 2 for 1 depending on what you get. Drinks were different priced depending on what you get.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 18, 2018)

Saaz124 said:


> The happy hour I remember last month was reduced prices.  My wife to a break so I was the only one drinking and I got reduced prices, not 2 for 1.


We got 2-for-1 a month ago...at both the pool bar and Dunas. The choices were limited, though.


----------



## Mulege (Feb 18, 2018)

It was half price on Margaritas and a small selection of beer.  They have a menu.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 18, 2018)

Is there an online grocery delivery service, where you can just order what you want and have it delivered to your villa?


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 19, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Is there an online grocery delivery service, where you can just order what you want and have it delivered to your villa?


I understand that Soriana will deliver. I saw many full bags of groceries waiting to go out when last there. But the walk there and back is not bad...about 12 minutes portal to portal for this 82-year old. If you use a backpack as your carry-on or have a wheelie, you can easily load up and trundle things back to your unit.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 19, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> I understand that Soriana will deliver. I saw many full bags of groceries waiting to go out when last there. But the walk there and back is not bad...about 12 minutes portal to portal for this 82-year old. If you use a backpack as your carry-on or have a wheelie, you can easily load up and trundle things back to your unit.



I agree completely if one is buying only a couple of items.  

But if you add bottled water (the coffee tastes better with it), beer, and more than a few items, the delivery service becomes very convenient.


----------



## Mulege (Feb 19, 2018)

I mentioned earlier that I was charged 30 pesos for delivery, about$1.75. They meet you down at the PB level in the Lobby elevator.  They can not deliver to your room. Tip the delivery person please.  A bellman can help if necessary. Very convenient.


----------



## HeidingOut (Feb 24, 2018)

Headed back in April....counting the days! It will be a short trip 5 days/4 nights. But, looking forward to some R&R and Margaritas!


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 28, 2018)

Pesos or USD? Which is best?


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Feb 28, 2018)

Six days to go. I am beyond excited!


----------



## maddog497 (Feb 28, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Pesos or USD? Which is best?


Either, or. We took both but used only Pasos last time. We downloaded a curcency conversion app and used it until we had it figured it.

Enjoy you stay!

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan (Mar 1, 2018)

Definitely pesos. You don’t get as as much value using USD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 2, 2018)

hefleycatz said:


> <snip>
> We have always used either USA transfers or Cancun Transfers.  Both have always been extremely easy to work with
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Canada Transfers is a relatively new player on the block (been there a few years now). It's at least as good as USA Transfers.


----------



## lorenmd (Mar 4, 2018)

just arrived tonight.  had a reservation for a studio but they upgraded me to a one bedroom.  nice view building 7 third floor.  i used USA transfer which worked out perfectly.  picking up a rental car tomorrow near the hotel.  we are only two and it is so much nicer to have a car and go where we want to go.  akumal is my first love and the lagoon there is beautiful and much cheaper.  we can head to tulum and stop at oscars on the way home.  the weather should be great and we are making our own margaritas cause we make them better than any place i've ever been and we can control the alcohol, cause sometimes these places blast you.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 5, 2018)

lorenmd said:


> just arrived tonight. had a reservation for a studio but they upgraded me to a one bedroom



Nice!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 6, 2018)

lorenmd said:


> just arrived tonight.  had a reservation for a studio but they upgraded me to a one bedroom.  nice view building 7 third floor.  i used USA transfer which worked out perfectly.  picking up a rental car tomorrow near the hotel.  we are only two and it is so much nicer to have a car and go where we want to go.  akumal is my first love and the lagoon there is beautiful and much cheaper.  we can head to tulum and stop at oscars on the way home.  the weather should be great and we are making our own margaritas cause we make them better than any place i've ever been and we can control the alcohol, cause sometimes these places blast you.



That is awesome! 

A 1-bedroom is so much nicer over a studio and day of the week.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Mar 13, 2018)

We are here and having an amazing time. We got the boss room... 4th floor Building 900 directly overlooking the beach and right in the center of everything.

Awesome place!!


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Mar 13, 2018)

A BIG THANK YOU to everyone who gave us tips and tricks. They were all apprecaited and very valuable!!


----------



## Cornell (Mar 13, 2018)

I am making my first trip to Lagunamar next week and these tips have been super useful to me, too.  Thank you all.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 13, 2018)

Building 9 is my favorite!


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Mar 14, 2018)

Big news... there is a HUGE ferris wheel going up right in front of La Isla Mall. Should be done within days. It is crazy big!


----------



## blondietink (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow! Should be exciting.  We'll be there in 5 weeks. 


HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Big news... there is a HUGE ferris wheel going up right in front of La Isla Mall. Should be done within days. It is crazy big!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Big news... there is a HUGE ferris wheel going up right in front of La Isla Mall. Should be done within days. It is crazy big!


When you say in front, where do you mean? Between the mall and the road or between the mall and the bay/lagoon? Wasn't there a huge ferris wheel in the works a year or so ago somewhere else in the hotel zone? Apparently they didn't have the right permits. I don't know whatever happened with that.

ETA: Okay, I found this about it. Looks to be between the road and the mall. To the right when you walk across the street. Isn't that a driveway to the parking garage?

https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/l...ing-in-time-for-cancun-spring-break/2018.html


----------



## Steve Hank (Mar 15, 2018)

We are here now.  I will try to take a photo and post later.

It is located next to the driveway, but there is plenty of space and land for it.  It is literally, just across the street.  Not as tall as the wheels in Vegas or London, but it looks fun.  Took them about five days to put in place.  They are doing the brick work on the surrounding patio now.


----------



## Steve Hank (Mar 17, 2018)

It opened tonight and many people were riding it.  Looks like great fun.  Here is a picture taken from the lobby driveway of the Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 17, 2018)

Steve Hank said:


> View attachment 5943
> 
> It opened tonight and many people were riding it.  Looks like great fun.  Here is a picture taken from the lobby driveway of the Westin Lagunamar.



Thanks for the pic. Do you know how much it is to ride it?


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 17, 2018)

A ride on the Mega Rueda de Cancún costs $19.

Great photos and video here:
http://noticaribe.com.mx/2018/03/17...n-de-la-gran-rueda-en-la-zona-hotelera-fotos/


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 17, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> A ride on the Mega Rueda de Cancún costs $19.
> 
> Great photos and video here:
> http://noticaribe.com.mx/2018/03/17...n-de-la-gran-rueda-en-la-zona-hotelera-fotos/



Darn expensive for Mexico standards. Wonder how well it will do at those prices.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 17, 2018)

Steve Hank said:


> We are here now.  I will try to take a photo and post later.
> 
> It is located next to the driveway, but there is plenty of space and land for it.  It is literally, just across the street.  Not as tall as the wheels in Vegas or London, but it looks fun.  Took them about five days to put in place.  They are doing the brick work on the surrounding patio now.



It’s a little concerning that it only took 5 days to build it. When they redid Chicago’s Navy Pier one it was months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Mar 19, 2018)

It was slow and steady in the construction.


----------



## GregT (Mar 21, 2018)

All,

This has been a very helpful thread -- we are going next week for our first trip to Lagunamar.  I've not been able to discern what restaurants are easiest walking distance from Lagunamar.  We are looking for very good to excellent restaurants and are happy to splurge on a wonderful experience.  Can I ask for some recommendations -- and please also comment if any are on the beach, because we love those restaurants.

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 21, 2018)

Highly recommend Puerto Madero for a nice restaurant. It’s a quick bus ride or about .75 mile walk on the main street.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 21, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> Highly recommend Puerto Madero for a nice restaurant. It’s a quick bus ride or about .75 mile walk on the main street.



+1

But I wouln't walk.  Not for fear, but that walk (along the main road) would be unpleasant.  Taxi is about $7-8 US each way.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This has been a very helpful thread -- we are going next week for our first trip to Lagunamar.  I've not been able to discern what restaurants are easiest walking distance from Lagunamar.  We are looking for very good to excellent restaurants and are happy to splurge on a wonderful experience.  Can I ask for some recommendations -- and please also comment if any are on the beach, because we love those restaurants.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of restaurants at La Isla across the street. From cheaper casual fare to expensive options. All within walking distance. Now these are of course the Gringo options, but we often dine over there for the convenience. We always enjoy La Madonna and this last trip we went to Cambalache. If you do go there, order the Soufflé Potatoes. They were certainly not what we were expecting, but were rather tasty. It isn't a potato souffle. If your kids like french fries, they will love these things. If you do ever dine across the street, or at many other places. Talk with the concierge and have them make a reservation or call over to let them know you are on the way. You will often get a discount or welcome drink by booking through the Westin Concierge.


----------



## byeloe (Mar 21, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This has been a very helpful thread -- we are going next week for our first trip to Lagunamar.  I've not been able to discern what restaurants are easiest walking distance from Lagunamar.  We are looking for very good to excellent restaurants and are happy to splurge on a wonderful experience.  Can I ask for some recommendations -- and please also comment if any are on the beach, because we love those restaurants.
> 
> ...


We just got back and I highly recommend Rosa Negre(just opened in November), not cheap but the food and service was excellent.  Portion sizes were very generous.  easily the best steak I have had in Cancun, better than Puerto Madero or Cambalache.   The chocolate sphere desert was expensive but very very good


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Mar 22, 2018)

We went to the Thai place in La Isla Mall. It has great food and lovely outdoor cabanas for great ambiance. Some of the cabanas are in the gardern area and some right over the lagoon. Both are fantastic. It was a wonderful dining experience. (We did reserve through the Concierge, and we got the 10% discount once we reminded the waiter.)


----------



## canesfan (Mar 22, 2018)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> We went to the Thai place in La Isla Mall. It has great food and lovely outdoor cabanas for great ambiance. Some of the cabanas are in the gardern area and some right over the lagoon. Both are fantastic. It was a wonderful dining experience. (We did reserve through the Concierge, and we got the 10% discount once we reminded the waiter.)



We went there too. It was good and the ambience good. Definitely would recommend as well. 
Jugo de Limon for breakfast.
El Fish fritango is across the street a block or two down. Also La Distillia 

Harry’s is another favorite of ours but a quick bus ride. Also another thumbs up for Puerto Madero. 

Blue Gecko for very casual place but not close to Lagunamar. It’s closer to the Westin. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2018)

GregT said:


> and please also comment if any are on the beach, because we love those restaurants.


Beach side restaurants are a little more rare in Cancun. Many of the great restaurants sit on the lagoon side. Still a great view and that is also the side where the sun sets. Think of Cancun as hotels on one side and restaurants on the other. There are of course exceptions, but that is how it is pretty much laid out.


----------



## gritmuncher (Apr 12, 2018)

We are going back in 40 days and I just reviewed my notes from last time. Here are some of them:

A fantastic restaurant is Tempo. Great for dates. Book via OpenTable;
Other great restaurants we plan to go back to: Freds and La Dolce Vita;
Buy lots of water at the grocery stores (circa 10 liters pp);
Bring HDMI cable to connect PC to TV;
Bring exact change for cabs and don't tip (they overcharge you anyway);
Play twilight golf at Iberinex (starts at 2pm). Was $55 last year. Book via Concierge. Leave clubs at course.
Limit the alcohol purchase at the groceries once we get there. Last time we left way too much for the maids who must have had a nice party ...
Thanks for all the other tips. Looking forward to try out Rosa Negro and maybe the Ferris wheel.


----------



## suzanna945 (May 19, 2018)

We are going to the Lagunamar for the first time this fall and appreciate everyone's contributions to this thread. Very helpful. Has anyone ever taken a day trip to Valladolid?


----------



## grgs (May 20, 2018)

We'll be heading to Lagunamar next month for our regular biennial trip.  We'll be landing at the airport around 7 pm on a Monday.  Ideally, I would like to get the main grocery shopping done that evening at the Soriana that's close to the resort.  

Does any know what time they close on Mondays? 

Also, there was an earlier thread which mentioned that the USA Transfers driver was able to stop at the grocery store on the way in from the airport.  Does anyone have experience with that?  How much did they charge for that?

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## controller1 (May 20, 2018)

grgs said:


> We'll be heading to Lagunamar next month for our regular biennial trip.  We'll be landing at the airport around 7 pm on a Monday.  Ideally, I would like to get the main grocery shopping done that evening at the Soriana that's close to the resort.
> 
> Does any know what time they close on Mondays?



It's open until 10:00 p.m. each night.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2018)

grgs said:


> We'll be heading to Lagunamar next month for our regular biennial trip.  We'll be landing at the airport around 7 pm on a Monday.  Ideally, I would like to get the main grocery shopping done that evening at the Soriana that's close to the resort.
> 
> Does any know what time they close on Mondays?
> 
> ...


USA Transfers charges $30 for a grocery stop of one hour. From the FAQ on their website;

*Can you take us to a restaurant or supermarket before going to out hotel?*
Of course! Just email us your request and we will give you a quote for any restaurant. For the grocery stop it is an extra $30 for each hour or partial hour. Usually 1 hour is sufficient. It must be booked ahead of time. We will take you to the most logical store (route wise) on the way to your hotel. We can also go to and from between hotels, parks, shopping etc.

We did the grocery stop one time, they take you to a small Walmart Marketplace. We also did the trek to the Walmart in downtown Cancun and this last time we just went to Soriana. My suggestion is just hit Soriana. Have them deliver the groceries for just a few dollars. Then tip the delivery driver!


----------



## grgs (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info!  If they won't stop at Soriana, we'll probably skip it.  We've had Soriana deliver before and that worked out well.  On another thread, though, it said that they top delivery service at 7 pm.  I would just wait until the next morning to get groceries, but my husband prefers to get it done that night.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2018)

USA Transfers may stop at Soriana. You can ask them when you reserve your transfers. As long as it is along the way, I don't see why they wouldn't. They won't go to Costco or Super Walmart downtown unless you are willing to pay more. But Soriana is along the route they take to the property.


----------



## grgs (May 20, 2018)

Ok, I'll ask and report back.


----------



## Shirtman (Oct 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried to have Selecto delivery groceries? Their web page says they deliver.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 20, 2019)

suzanna945 said:


> We are going to the Lagunamar for the first time this fall and appreciate everyone's contributions to this thread. Very helpful. Has anyone ever taken a day trip to Valladolid?


When we took the day trip to Chichen Itza we drove through this town, stopped at a roadside gift shop, had a nice buffet lunch which included live music and dancing, and also stopped at a cenote in addition to the Mayan ruins.  The bus crew gave us shots of tequila the whole ride back to Lagunamar.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Has anyone tried to have Selecto delivery groceries? Their web page says they deliver.


I think their delivery is like Soriana. You go and shop and at checkout you tell them you want it delivered. Pretty cheap and convenient too. I don't think they do the shopping for you and deliver, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 21, 2019)

We usually walk up to Sorianos with some grocery bags we bring from home.  We put the perishables in an insulated bag and take the bus back to Lagunamar.  The non-perishables we have delivered.  They say it can take an hour to get your delivery, but there was a time when the delivery guy was already at the resort by the time we got back. (It's only 1 bus stop away)


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 22, 2019)

I use a backpack for my carry-on (actually, airlines treat it as a personal item, like a briefcase, so I could take a carry-on suitcase as well). The backpack is then available for carrying things home from Soriana or Chedraui. This helps especially when bringing back hefty items, such as liquids, cans, milk, cheese, etc. I have also seen folks using their wheelies for this.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, we have taken our rolling suitcases or carryons to Soriana to bring back heavy stuff like juice, beer, etc. We enjoy the walk as well.


----------



## Scotten (Nov 27, 2019)

Any suggestions for buying liquor close to Lagunamar (not beer/wine)? I walked to the one across the street but thought the prices were high.

Last time we rented a car and went to the Costco and WalMart in the city - which was the best option.


----------



## gritmuncher (Nov 27, 2019)

Scotten said:


> Any suggestions for buying liquor close to Lagunamar (not beer/wine)? I walked to the one across the street but thought the prices were high.
> 
> Last time we rented a car and went to the Costco and WalMart in the city - which was the best option.



The Soriano Supermarket that is a 5 minutes walk from the resort has all the liquor you need. We usually head straight to beach when we arrive. Stay there until sunset and then head to Soriano to buy all that we need for the week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2019)

Scotten said:


> Any suggestions for buying liquor close to Lagunamar (not beer/wine)? I walked to the one across the street but thought the prices were high.
> 
> Last time we rented a car and went to the Costco and WalMart in the city - which was the best option.


When you say the "one across the street", do you mean La Europea?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2019)

gritmuncher said:


> The Soriano Supermarket that is a 5 minutes walk from the resort has all the liquor you need. We usually head straight to beach when we arrive. Stay there until sunset and then head to Soriano to buy all that we need for the week.


You would likely have to be running to get there in five minutes on foot. Shoot, if you are in one of the buildings closest to the beach it can take five minutes just to get the the street at the front entrance. I would put the walk at more like 10-15 minutes. It is nearly a kilometer from the front gate of Lagunamar to Soriana.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 29, 2019)

The best liquor prices in Mexico occur on 20 Nov (Revolution Day). 30% off is typical at the major stores.


----------



## Scotten (Dec 3, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> When you say the "one across the street", do you mean La Europea?



I think that its... across the street and maybe south down a little ways? I remember they had plenty of liquor but the bottles were pricey and dusty (which told me they didn't move much).

Thanks for the Soriana info, I though I had looked for liquor there before and didn't find any.


----------



## simon63 (Dec 3, 2019)

Another option is to take a bus to Chedraui Select, I think the quality is better and the price is similar, also they have an area of fast food with different kind of food, like italian food that they prepare at the moment and the price is very cheap. And they can take your shopping to the resort.


----------



## blondietink (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, the Selecto has everything you would ever want food wise and alcohol, but beware of the agressive timeshare salesmen!

We prefer walking down to Soriano.  They have most everything including alcohol, will cook a nice steak for you if you want and there are no timeshare salesmen.


----------



## emoneybug (Dec 6, 2019)

My friend owns a Studio Odd Year Float, Goldplus 37,000 Staroptions, MF ~$433 per year.

She is thinking of gifting or selling.  Is there a market?

Does this trade well in II?

Is she better off trying to rent it out for a few years before she can use again for her own family?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2019)

emoneybug said:


> My friend owns a Studio Odd Year Float, Goldplus 37,000 Staroptions, MF ~$433 per year.
> 
> She is thinking of gifting or selling.  Is there a market?
> 
> ...


Not much value in renting it the resale value isn't very high, though you may be able to get a hundred bucks. If you can't get that, it could probably be unloaded by giving it away for free (buyer paying closing costs).


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 9, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Not much value in renting it the resale value isn't very high, though you may be able to get a hundred bucks. If you can't get that, it could probably be unloaded by giving it away for free (buyer paying closing costs).



Not sure about the Studio but we own an every year 1BR Gold Plus and have had most success in renting out the 1st week in January. For 2020 we rented for about 30% above MF and I must admit I don't think we've ever achieved the same yield on our 2BR IV WKORV-N even in the peak summer season.


----------



## Scotten (Dec 23, 2019)

USA Transfers is still a good choice to move to/from the airport? I've only used Lagunamar's service but I remember they were pretty late last time and their current price feels really high:

_Transportation in a shared basis service (Maximum capacity of seven people).  

$45 USD one way for up to four people.

$60 USD round-trip for up to two people.

$ 75 USD round-trip for three or four people.

$ 12 USD per additional passenger (only applies for the 5th , 6th  and 7th passenger round trip)._​


----------



## Mulege (Dec 23, 2019)

Lagunamar service is $60rt for 2-4. Never had a problem. They have a desk in the lobby.


----------



## Scotten (Dec 23, 2019)

Bobw said:


> Lagunamar service is $60rt for 2-4. Never had a problem. They have a desk in the lobby.



I have plenty of experience with Lagunamar but specifically asked about USA Transfers.

6 people round-trip USA - $65
6 Lagunamar - $84


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2019)

Scotten said:


> I have plenty of experience with Lagunamar but specifically asked about USA Transfers.
> 
> 6 people round-trip USA - $65
> 6 Lagunamar - $84


We have used USA Transfers for every trip in Cancun (four to Lagunamar) and have never had a problem.


----------



## byeloe (Dec 23, 2019)

there are so many transfer services available.  They are all pretty similarly priced $55 to $65.  We have used USA transfers, Canada transfers, Happy Shuttle and at least two others  all without any major issues.  no need to pay more than $65


----------



## canesfan (Dec 23, 2019)

I always use USA. They are always ready to go as soon as we arrive and when we are ready to depart Lagunamar, they are always early to pick us up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Dec 23, 2019)

We always use USA transfers  to Lagunamar, 5 trips so far.  Last time in November on our return to the airport they sent us a VIP luxury van for no additional cost.  Free upgrade!


----------



## Shirtman (Jan 12, 2020)

If you stop at the grocery store on the way in from the airport and your room is not ready does Lagunamar have cold storage for some groceries?


----------



## blondietink (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, they have storage for the groceries.


----------



## HeidingOut (Jan 13, 2020)

We always use USA transfers; we own at Lagunamar and on advice of dioxide45 use their transfer services. I don't remember how many times as it's too many. But, they have never have let us down. 

We also go to Harborside quite a bit. It always shocks me the difference in price. Cancun is so much cheaper for transfers....the Bahamas it's double


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 14, 2020)

We also like USA transfers. Canada transfers is at least equally good.


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 14, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> We also like USA transfers. Canada transfers is at least equally good.


Why isn’t Mexico transfers the best out of the 3?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2020)

pacman777 said:


> Why isn’t Mexico transfers the best out of the 3?


As far as I know, USA Transfers is actually owned by a Canadian.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 14, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> As far as I know, USA Transfers is actually owned by a Canadian.


yes Brant, is from Canada


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 15, 2020)

We have used Happy Shuttle the last 3 times. We have been very satisfied so no reason for us to change. We have befriended our driver, Henrry (yes 2 "r" s) on face book and enjoy catching up with him each time.

We will see him February 1, when we return again. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 16, 2020)

I guess Uber is still not available in Cancun?


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 16, 2020)

I think Expedia is a little bit cheaper


----------



## byeloe (Jan 16, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I think Expedia is a little bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 16351


super shuttle does not get good reviews.  I would avoid them.  I hear that CanadaLuxury transfers is pretty good and they have the best price that I have found $55 Canadian.  We will be trying them on our next trip in March.   We used CheapTransfercancun on our most recent trip in December because they had a very reasonable price for trip to Costco en-route to the resort.   USA and Canada transfers have raised their Costco grocery stop prices significantly


----------



## Mulege (Jan 18, 2020)

Be aware that the stores no longer have plastic bags. You have to bring your own. Walmart will sell cloth bags for 10 pesos. If you have Soriano deliver your groceries are not bagged. So you either need your own bags or have bellman bring it to your room which is another tip.

Tip. Bring plastic bags from home.


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bobw said:


> Be aware that the stores no longer have plastic bags. You have to bring your own. Walmart will sell cloth bags for 10 pesos. If you have Soriano deliver your groceries are not bagged. So you either need your own bags or have bellman bring it to your room which is another tip.
> 
> Tip. Bring plastic bags from home.


Thanks for this, heading there in 2 weeks and we will make sure we are prepared. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bobw said:


> Be aware that the stores no longer have plastic bags. You have to bring your own. Walmart will sell cloth bags for 10 pesos. If you have Soriano deliver your groceries are not bagged. So you either need your own bags or have bellman bring it to your room which is another tip.
> 
> Tip. Bring plastic bags from home.



OR bring reusable shopping bags from home!


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 18, 2020)

controller1 said:


> OR bring reusable shopping bags from home!


We did last time but there occasions we either left them or didn't take enough. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bobw said:


> Be aware that the stores no longer have plastic bags. You have to bring your own. Walmart will sell cloth bags for 10 pesos. If you have Soriano deliver your groceries are not bagged. So you either need your own bags or have bellman bring it to your room which is another tip.
> 
> Tip. Bring plastic bags from home.


Bags...the heck with them! I use my backpack (if it's not too big, airlines treat this as a personal item, not a carry-on). I have also seen folks wheeling their groceries back to their resort in a carry-on suitcase.


----------



## BA21 (Jan 21, 2020)

We brought reusable bags this trip and of course forgot them in the room yesterday. A large reusable bag at Chedraui Selecto was 10 pesos (53 cents).


----------



## Shirtman (Jan 21, 2020)

We bought some groceries last night at the store at the Royal Sands and they had plastic bags


----------



## JosephFromTheNorth (Jan 26, 2020)

We bought a massive one from Soriana for 10 pesos and also used the one given to us as part of the owner's welcome kit


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 26, 2020)

We will arrive next Saturday. This will be our 4th trip. This has been the one place my wife said let's go back there. We like going to different places and some we would visit again, others not so much.

We are fortunate enough to stay 2 weeks at a time. 4 more years and we will stay a month.

We are seriously thinking about Puerto Vallarta for our next new place. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

